# Gigabit-LAN über die Steckdose



## RobertR (27. August 2009)

*Gigabit-LAN über die Steckdose*

Belkin kündigte den in den USA schon seit mehreren Wochen erhältlichen Gigabit Powerline Adapter F5D4076ea für September auf dem europäischen Markt an. Der Adapter für das LAN über die Steckdose verspricht erstmals Bruttoübertragungsraten von 1000 Mbps, was aber in der Praxis traditionell nicht erreicht wird. Das ganze hat jedoch auch seinen Preis: schlappe 149 Euro im Doppelpack, dafür verspricht der Hersteller lebenslange Garantie.

//edit

extra für exa

Belkin : Gigabit Powerline HD-Starterkit


----------



## exa (27. August 2009)

*AW: Gigabit-LAN über die Steckdose*

is das alles??? wenn ja ein wenig schlappe news, ein bild oder ein link wären zumindest drin gewesen


----------



## Sionix (28. August 2009)

*AW: Gigabit-LAN über die Steckdose*

Das hört sich ja nicht schlecht an. Habe z.z. "nur" 85Mbit/s was auch gut läuft. Aber wer gibt sich schon mit dem bisschen zufrieden....


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (28. August 2009)

*AW: Gigabit-LAN über die Steckdose*

also ich halte von diesen strom dingern nicht viel^^
vorallem wenn man ein großes netzwerk hat..
Lan-kabel ftw


----------



## treichi (28. August 2009)

*AW: Gigabit-LAN über die Steckdose*



KlawWarYoshi schrieb:


> also ich halte von diesen strom dingern nicht viel^^
> vorallem wenn man ein großes netzwerk hat..
> Lan-kabel ftw



Sehe ich genauso!
Somal man die Teile nur nutzen kann, wenn alle Adpater des Netztes auf dem gleichen Außenleiter (Phase) liegen. 
Außerdem sollte man einen Außenleiter meiden an den große induktivität Lasten angeschlossen sind (z.B. Motoren, Pumpen, alles mit großen Spulen).


----------



## grubsnek (28. August 2009)

*AW: Gigabit-LAN über die Steckdose*



KlawWarYoshi schrieb:


> also ich halte von diesen strom dingern nicht viel^^
> vorallem wenn man ein großes netzwerk hat..
> Lan-kabel ftw



Ich würde auch lieber ein Lankabel verwenden aber leider ist im Kabelkanal kein Platz mehr. Eine andere Möglichkeit das Kabel einfach und ohne viel Dreck zu verlegen gibt es nicht. 
Somit stehe ich vor der Wahl: Wlan oder Dlan. Da greife ich liebend gerne auf Dlan zurück. 




			
				treichi schrieb:
			
		

> Somal man die Teile nur nutzen kann, wenn alle Adpater des Netztes auf dem gleichen Außenleiter (Phase) liegen



Bei uns funktionierts auch über verschiedene Phasen hinweg. 


Mit meinen 85er Geräten erreiche ich im ersten Stcok eine Geschwindigkeit von 2 Mb/s. Mein Internet würde eigentlich mehr hergeben. Sollte sich mal eine günstige Gelegenheit ergeben, so werde auf eine höhere Geschwindigkeit umsteigen, zumal devolo doch sicher auch was neues bringen wird.


----------



## RobertR (28. August 2009)

*AW: Gigabit-LAN über die Steckdose*

Nja Problem wirds auch wenn mehr PCs angeschlossen werden, weil sich die PCs die Datenübertragungsrate dann "teilen" müssen.
Aber immer noch besser als Löcher bohrn (außer es wird eh gerade renoviert)


----------



## Graywulf28 (29. August 2009)

*AW: Gigabit-LAN über die Steckdose*

Hm mit D-Lan habe ich allgemein schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Da lobe ich mir jetzt das Draft W-Lan. Lieber für den PC eine gute W-Lan Karte, einen guten Router und man kann mit dem Laptop draußen im Garten hocken, oben auf dem Balkon, im Bett, einfach überall. Übertragungsrate liegt bei mir 
Senden: ~240 Mbit/s Durchsatz: 90.000 kbit/s
Empfangen: ~81 Mbit/s Durchsatz: 1.1 Mbit/s
Und das zwischen einem Stock und mindestens einer Wand 

Soviel dazu.
Wenn das Set 200-300 Mbit/s Netto schafft, wäre es ja schonmal ein guter Anfang. Mal schauen, was die Zukunft bringt. Vielleicht rüste ich ja dochmal auf D-Lan um 

Edit: der Durchsatz gibt an, wieviel Internet-"Leistung" über die W-Lan Karte läuft.


----------



## klefreak (29. August 2009)

*AW: Gigabit-LAN über die Steckdose*

@graywulf28

da hat wohl jeder seine eigenen Erfahrungen, denn bei mir mag das WLan eher weniger gut funktonieren, jedoch ist mir derzeit ein umstieg auf Dlan dank bereits bestehender Wlan Komponenten zu teuer ;(

interessant wäre hier ne kombination w-d-lan --> oftmals verliert man gerade bei Wlan in nem HAus über die Stockwerke die meiste Leistung so dass man hier mit nem kombiadapter das Wlan in jedem Stockwerk gut ausbauen könnte...

mfg


----------



## riedochs (29. August 2009)

*AW: Gigabit-LAN über die Steckdose*

Meien Erfahrung mit dem Dlan Zeugs ist ganz gut, bin mal gespannt. Werde wohl ein Paar kaufen und testen.


----------



## RobertR (29. August 2009)

*AW: Gigabit-LAN über die Steckdose*



riedochs schrieb:


> ... Werde wohl ein Paar kaufen und testen.


 
Ja des werd ich wahrscheinlich auch tun. Und wenns nicht klappt wie ich das will hab ich ja immer noch 14 Tage Rückgaberecht.


----------



## rebel4life (29. August 2009)

*AW: Gigabit-LAN über die Steckdose*



treichi schrieb:


> Somal man die Teile nur nutzen kann, wenn alle Adpater des Netztes auf dem gleichen Außenleiter (Phase) liegen.



Das ist Humbug. Für sowas gibt es spezielle Phasenkoppler, das sind eigentlich nur Kondensatoren zwischen den Phasen, jedoch "richtig" verpackt.

Ein normales Netzwerkkabel ist mir trotzdem lieber.


----------



## grubsnek (30. August 2009)

*AW: Gigabit-LAN über die Steckdose*

Gibts denn schon genauere Details zum Veröffentlichungsdatum und zum Preis? 
Wie sicher sind denn die 150€ für 2 Geräte?


----------



## Gunny Hartman (30. August 2009)

*AW: Gigabit-LAN über die Steckdose*



treichi schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso!
> Somal man die Teile nur nutzen kann, wenn alle Adpater des Netztes auf dem gleichen Außenleiter (Phase) liegen.
> Außerdem sollte man einen Außenleiter meiden an den große induktivität Lasten angeschlossen sind (z.B. Motoren, Pumpen, alles mit großen Spulen).



Für sowas gibts Phasenkoppler, damit kann man PowerLAN im ganzen Haus nutzen. Ich nutze selbst PowerLAN und finde es extrem praktisch. Die Geschwindigkeit ist Top, man kann von überall im Haus ins Netz und es sind keine Wände im weg, die die Funkwellen stören (bei WLAN). Einzig wenn Ich große Datenmengen downloade, spinnt meine Funkmaus ein wenig. Und wenn man es richtig macht, eignet es sich auch für große Netzwerke.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (31. August 2009)

*AW: Gigabit-LAN über die Steckdose*

normales Kabelgebundenes-LAN  CAT-5e [wenn man die Kabel gleich beim Hausbau verlegt]mit WLAN für den Garten ist immer noch am besten ...


----------



## grubsnek (31. August 2009)

*AW: Gigabit-LAN über die Steckdose*



SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> normales Kabelgebundenes-LAN  CAT-5e [wenn man die Kabel gleich beim Hausbau verlegt]mit WLAN für den Garten ist immer noch am besten ...



Ja klar ist ein normales Kabel am besten und am billigsten aber ich denke PowerLan spricht diejenigen an, die eben keine Lankabel einfach mal so im Haus verlegen können. 
Früher hab ich Wlan benutzt und da hatte ich oftmals Verbindungsabbrüche. Für mich ist PowerLan ein Segen.


----------



## riedochs (1. September 2009)

*AW: Gigabit-LAN über die Steckdose*



SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> normales Kabelgebundenes-LAN  CAT-5e [wenn man die Kabel gleich beim Hausbau verlegt]mit WLAN für den Garten ist immer noch am besten ...



In der Theorie ja, aber hier im Haus kannst du Wlan fast knicken. Ich habe mit Powerlan sehr gute Erfahrung gemacht.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (2. September 2009)

*AW: Gigabit-LAN über die Steckdose*



riedochs schrieb:


> In der Theorie ja, aber hier im Haus kannst du Wlan fast knicken. Ich habe mit Powerlan sehr gute Erfahrung gemacht.


dazu werde ich was sagen können wenn ich WLAN einschalte sobald ich mir ein Notebook gekauft habe und im Garten Serven will... zur Not Kabel ins Gartenhaus und von da dann mit WLAN oder Powerlan (Strom ist schon im Gartenhaus)


----------



## Marki99 (3. September 2009)

*AW: Gigabit-LAN über die Steckdose*

Kann auch nur positiv über D-Lan berichten:

Neubau: sehr dicke Wände mit Stahlträger drin

über 2 Stockwerke immer noch ca. 100Mbit mit Devolo und mit Allnet 85Mbit ( 200 Mbit D-Lan Geräte )
Muss aber jeder für sich selber testen, da in machen Steckdosen die Devolos besser sind und manchmal die von Allnet. Je nachdem wo man im Haus diese D-Lan Teile einsteckt.

Mit meinem Netgear Rangemax 824 + passendem Netgear W-Lan Stick ( 108Mbit fähig ) schaffe ich gerade mal 8Mbit, aber nur über 1 Stockwerk nicht über 2 wie mit den D-Lan Teilen


----------



## grubsnek (3. September 2009)

*AW: Gigabit-LAN über die Steckdose*

Bei Alternate gibts die Teile schon für 129€. Mal sehen was noch ein Einzelner kostet. Wir brauchen nämlich 3 Stück. 
Leider sind die Geräte noch nicht verfügbar. Alternate sagt, sie seien ab Septemer lieferbar.
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Netzwerk - PowerLAN - Belkin Gigabit Powerline HD-Starterkit

129€. Genau so viel habe ich damals für mein 85er Starter Kit hingelegt.


----------



## riedochs (6. September 2009)

*AW: Gigabit-LAN über die Steckdose*

Leider noch nicht lieferbar.


----------



## RobertR (6. September 2009)

*AW: Gigabit-LAN über die Steckdose*

Schade. aber die werd ich mir wohl bestellen.


----------



## grubsnek (20. September 2009)

*AW: Gigabit-LAN über die Steckdose*

Die Geräte sind jetzt lieferbar und teilweise schon im Preis gefallen.

Kann jemand über die Qualität berichten?


----------

